# Where can I find repertoire lists organized by vocal range?



## nauru (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a bass, and am looking to expand my repertoire. However much of what I find is higher than I want to sing.

I'm looking for pieces within about an A2 to D4. Maybe the odd E4 I could tolerate but higher than that I do not abide.

Is there a place online where loads of vocal music at least says up front what the range is, so I can filter pieces more efficiently? Going through each piece individually is rather cumbersome!

Thanks for your help. 

I'm open to any classical or opera repertoire in this range. And also Russian, Ukrainian or Estonian folk songs.


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

As far as I remember Aria database had a search function by range and tessitura separately, but the library is not terribly rich. Also it does not include sheet music so you have to find it somewhere else. Artsongcentral also lists the range of songs, but you have to go into the description of each song. 

The other option would be, if you know of a singer that has a range similar to yours, then you can search through their recordings. 

Finally, if you go into hard copies of aria and song collections by voice types, sometimes they have the range on the top of the first page. If anybody knows of another way I would be interested to know. Cheers!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.imslp.org?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a look at wiki on Bass. It's got a list of operatic bass parts and the Gilbert and Sullivan bass parts plus some notes on style.


----------



## AST (Oct 8, 2014)

If you're talking lieder, just go here, they'll put any song in your range: www.artsongtranspositions.com


----------

